# مـــأساتي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## white.angel (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*لو كنت ذا ترف ماكنت رافضة حبى .. 
لـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــن 
عسر الحال .. بؤس الحال .. ضعف الحال مأساتى !!*

*من اروع ما غنى كاظم الساهر وكتب حسن المروانى .. *
*ولكن البيت دة وضعنى اما سؤال مُحير .. *

*هل الفقر عيب ؟؟ 

*​*لو هناك شخص .. بيحبنى بجد .. وبيكنلى كل مشاعر الاحترام .. *
*ولكن عسر الحال مأساته .. وانا كفتاه مستوايا مش عالى  .. ولكن حياتى لها وضعها الاجتماعى ومستواها اعلى من المتوسط على الاقل .. رفض الشخص دة لمجرد فقره .. يُعد فراغاً .. او رفض لسبب مُشين .. *

*يعنى مثلاً :*

*خانتـك عينـاك في زيف وفي كذبٍ أم غـرك البهرج الخـداع مولاتـي*​
*انى ارفض شخص فقير ومستواه متدنى .. معنى كدة ان البهرج زيف كاذب .. ولا سبب منطقى انى ارفض شخص بسبب فقره !!*

*لان متطلبات الحياه قاسيه .. وصعب حد اتعود على وضع يغيره*

*منه لله كاظم الساهر :hlp:*
​


----------



## Critic (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بصى الافلام التركية والرومانتيكية قد تدفعك بالاحساس بالذنب لو رفضتى شخص فقير
 او ممكن تقولى ان ده كدة مش حب حقيقى بقا وهاتك يا قصص وفلسفات

انا لو فقير همرمط معايا واحدة (مستواها اعلى او اغنى بفرق كبير) ليه ! 
الحب مش من شرطه انك تعيش حياة مش رغيدة وكلها مرمطة ! ساعتها هتكره نفسك وهتنسى المشاعر الحلوة دى اساسا

معلش جايز يكون الكلام قاسى بس هو ده اللى يأكل عيش , اللى حاله على اده يتجوز واحدة زيه ,* كل واحد يمد لحافه على اد رجليه* , هى دى قوانين الحياة الواقعية


----------



## white.angel (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> بصى الافلام التركية والرومانتيكية قد تدفعك بالاحساس بالذنب لو رفضتى شخص فقير
> او ممكن تقولى ان ده كدة مش حب حقيقى بقا وهاتك يا قصص وفلسفات
> 
> انا لو فقير همرمط معايا واحدة ليه !
> ...


*ايوه كدة ... ريحتنى **30:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

إوعى يصعب عليكى حد فى موضوع الزواج
قبل الزواج حيبقى منظره كدة ::36_3_11:
و بعد الزواج حيبقى كدة ::t3:

لازم تأخدى حد مناسب
لكن تاخدى واحد فقير و إنتى غنية ................لأة
ح تعيشوا أسوأ حياة
إسأل مجرب:190vu:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بصى يا وايت انا مش هقولك كلام افلام والحب مش بيتبنى على الحاجات دى وان الحب مبيعرفش فروق لكن نبص للموضوع من ناحية تانية وهى 
ان الحب ده هيروح بعد الجواز بسبب ظروف المعيشة الصعبة اللى انتى اصلا مش متعودة عليها ومش هتقدرى تتاقلمى معاها 
والندم مش هيفيد بعد كدا بحاجة 
مش هقولك لو انتى مستواكى كويس يبقى متخديش فقير لكن 
خدى واحد فى نفس مستوى معيشتك علشان تعيشه حياه كويسة 
لانك لو متعودة على مستوى عالى وجيتى بعد الجواز هو اثر معاكى نظرا 
لظروفه هتتعبى ومش هتقدرى تكملى 
علشان كدا لازم نبص للواقع 
ميرسى يا قمر لموضوعك الذيذ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*امممم انا شايفه ان الحب بيسوي الهوايل
وايه المشكله انه حد كويس وعنده اخلاق وفوق كل ده بيحبك وبيكنلك مشاعر جميله بس "فقير " ؟

انتي مسمعتيش المثل اللي بيقول "خدوهم فقرا يغنيكم ربنا "

الغنا غنا النفس والروح مش فلووس صدقيني

يعني انا لو اتقدملي شخص بيحبني وبيقدر الحب واخلاقه كويسه وراجل بمعني الكلمه وجدع وفقير "دقه " صدقيني هوافق وانا مغمضة عيوني

وده مش كلام انشا ولا كلام افلام 
بس كلام عقل 
وطبعا الموضوع بيختلف من رأي شخص لشخص تاني .

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*كريتيك جاب من الاخر .. و للاسف مضطرة اتفق معاه المرة دى و امرى لله :smil16: 

اضعف الايمان تاخدى واحد فى نفس مستواكى المادى و الاجتماعى ( لاحظى كمان مش موضوع فلوس و بس لكن مش تبقى خريجة جامعة و تاخدى واحد معهوش اعدادية بس وارث و مرتاح ماديًا ) 

لكن عش العصفورة يقضينا و لقمة هنية تكفى مية و اكلها معاه بدقة و الكلام العجيب دة مش واقعى نهائى .. مش هتستحملى اصلا تعيشى أقل مما كنتى عليه .. و هتبدأ بعد كدة المشاكل و على ايه كل دة ! *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*هى ماسورة ( كاظم الساهر ) ضربت فى المنتدى*
*وألا ( وايت ) وقعت فى الحب ؟؟؟*
*مش ممكن ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أخيرا وافقتى على ( باثم ) ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى ماسورة ( كاظم الساهر ) ضربت فى المنتدى*
> *وألا ( وايت ) وقعت فى الحب ؟؟؟*
> *مش ممكن ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *أخيرا وافقتى على ( باثم ) ؟؟*



*هى البنت قالت حبت ولا غيره !!!!!!
عاجبك كدة يا ست هانم اديكى اتصيتى على الفاضى .. احسن عشان تبقى تتأخرى عليا تانى حلال فيكى :t30: 

مالكش دعوة بكاظم الراجل دة مالهوش حل بجد اووووف .. رجالة تعقد يا أخى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مالكش دعوة بكاظم الراجل دة مالهوش حل بجد اووووف .. رجالة تعقد يا أخى *


*مين دة اللى مالوش حل ؟والا يعقد ؟؟*
*أنا والا السيد كاظم ؟؟؟*
*كنت هبعت لك أخو ( باثم ) ....مالكيش فى الطيب نصيب بقى :t31:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين دة اللى مالوش حل ؟والا يعقد ؟؟*
> *أنا والا السيد كاظم ؟؟؟*
> *كنت هبعت لك أخو ( باثم ) ....مالكيش فى الطيب نصيب بقى :t31:*



*ههههههههههههه بذمتك دى محتاجة سؤال ؟ أكيد كاظم :smil16:

ليه تقطيع الارزاق دة ... ابعت انت و مالكش دعوة و انا هتعامل بس شوفلى حاجة بحرف ال ر مش بحب ال ث leasantr*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ااااااااااااه ياوايت جيتى على الجرح ( قصدى كاظم طبعا ) انتى عارفه ان الجزء ده من الاغنية وخصوصا لما بيقوله كاظم بأسلوبه وادائه المميز وبيغير صوته فيها بشكل رهيب ببقا خلاص هعيط بجد 
لان عسر الحال بؤس الحال مأساتى ......... اااااااااه ياربى 

المهم ده كان جو الاغانى نيجى للواقع بقا :hlp:
ولا مأساتك ولا حاجة ولا يصعب عليكى انتى مش مؤسسة يابنتى 
انتى عايزة ترتبطى علشان تبقى سعيدة مع شريكك مش علشان تتبهدلوا انتو الاتنين 
مش قصدى طبعا تبقى مادية وكل اللى انتى عايزاه يبقا عريس غنى وخلاص لكن لازم على الاقل يكون قادر يعيشك فى المستوى اللى اتعودتى عليه او قريب منه 
لان المشاكل الاقتصادية هى واحدة من اكتر المشاكل اللى بتسبب خناقات وخلافات زوجية


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ارتحتِ من كلام كريتيك كنت محتاجه حد يبرر لك؟ مابتحبهوش اذن مش حتتجوزيه 
وسيبي منك كاظم ده مليونير ومش بيبص لغير مستواه  شاطر يغني لينا مثاليات..  الواقع يقول لك الغنى مش غنى النفس الغنى غنى الجيب  بعد ماتضيق فيكِ الدنيا بترجعين لرشدك مره اخرى مافيش حد يستاهل عشانه تدفنين حياتك معاه ده انتي حتكرهيه لما يبقى الفقر روتين حياتك
في زمن ما يؤمن الا بمن قدر يدفع ودام المال مالك من لك يشفع.. انحطاط وحقاره؟ بس دا الواقع وقصص الزيجات الناجحه من نوع دا نسمع عنها مانشوفها.. ده مايعنى تتزوجي اول غني يدق الباب لان دي بتبئ بيع وشراء  ومايعنى ان الزيجات الغنيه والفقير ماتنجح بس على شرط الغنيه تعرف وش ينتظرها بالعقل مو القلب والفقير مايكونش متعقد ويتحسس من مساعدة اهل زوجته لهم من الاخير لازم يبقى زوج وزوجه من النوعيه دول اهل الله صافيين وقنوعيين وماتفرق معاهم الدنيا  ومش خايفين منها ومن الفقر ومؤمنين فعلا ان الغنى غنى النفس وان الدنيا زايله ومتعتها ماتدوم ومايبقى غير الحب والمبادئ الجميله وكلنا مؤمنين بالمبادئ دي بس في المشمش .
العجيب بئى بشكل عام ان زواج الغني من الفقيره ناجح اكثر من عكسه ومو مستهجن وغالبا الرجل مايشيل هم زوجته غنيه او فقيره وكأنه قدرهم نفصفص فيهم نحن ونفصلهم على كيفنا ونضع الشروط والخيارات وناخذ كل شئ باسم انك رجل والرجل يتحمل المسؤليه وكأنه يدرس ويشتغل ويحوش عشان هانم اللي يتزوجها وهي مش من بقية اهله لكن يدفع عشان تبقى من اهله بينما العكس احنا فيها القلم والمسطره وهل ياترى ينجح ام لا وهل الرجل فقير يستاهل عشانه اضحي؟ 


*


----------



## +sano+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*اظن ان كريتك جاب من الاخر ...... خلينا واقعين حبه وبلاش الاحلام الورديه الى بتقول الحب يصنع المعجزات خلينا واقعين التوافق الاجتماعى والمادى مهم ومطلوب لاستمرار نجاح اى علاقه 
​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو لان كاظم عراقي انتو داخلين على طمع عليه! (كلما تكبر تحلى، وتصير احلى واحلى)!*

*انا أهجس (والله اعلم) ان مبدأ الزواج في حديثكم سادتي وسيداتي اصبح شفقة! او شيء يثير الشفقة عند البعض....لان التكوين الاسري مبني على اكثر من مقوم واحد (والغنى والفقر) هو واحد من تلك المقومات! *

*طيب - هو فقر الحال عيب؟ بالاعراف العربية والشرق اوسطية (كوني لست عربياً) - الاجابة هي نعممممم....والسبب هو اننا نعيش في مجتمع تسود فيه فكرة الغنى والفقر - ولا تسود فيه فكرة الطموح والتشجيع - وهذا عكس المجتمعات الغربية التي لها نظرة مختلفة جداً! *

*يصدف يا سادة ويا سيدات، ان أقوم بتدريب فتيات جامعيات وبعضهن خريجات، وكشخص شرق اوسطي، أميل الى سؤالهن (خاصة المتزوجات) عن سبب اختيارهم لشريك حياتهم هذا بالذات دوناً عن غيره. والاجابة لحوالي 90 % ممن سألتهن كانت "لاننا نتشارك نفس الافكار" او "لقربنا من افكار بعض" - وكثيرات هن اللواتي اخترن الشريك في رحلة دراسة او رحلة عمل مشتركة، لكي تتبلور الافكار، وتتفتح الافاق فيما بينهم ويصلوا الى مرحلة معرفة ما يقوله الشريك "من نظرة العين" دون الكلام! وبالطبع فأن السؤال عن الغنى والفقر يثير السخرية لديهن! كونهم جميعاً من الطبقة المتوسطة وحتى وان كانت من الطبقة الغنية.....ولنا أسوة في الامير وليم والدوقة كيت ميديلتون (التي كانت تعمل في محل لبيع الاكسسوارات) - فهلا تأملنا في هذا:*

*متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا*
*أبيع من أجله الدنيا وما فيها*
*يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنا*
*بحالها وسأمضي في تحديها*
*لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه!*
*أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها!*​ 

*تحياتي*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

> بالاعراف العربية والشرق اوسطية (كوني لست عربياً)


رجعنا على طير ياللي مش كنا عيال عمومه ههههههه 



> .ولنا أسوة في الامير وليم والدوقة كيت ميديلتون (التي كانت تعمل في محل لبيع الاكسسوارات)


ماهو ده العادي الراجل يكون غني وكمان ملك الاردن متزوج بنت عاديه مهندسه
  سؤال انجل هو هل ينفع زوجه تكون اغنى من رجل مش عن اسس اختيار الزوج


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعنى نبدأها بكاظم و نكمل بنزار كدة حرام الموضوع مش هيستحمل *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*نسيت اضيف شئ نساني الموت ان شاء الله

الغربيه بتهتم قوي وماديات قوي و مدعيات مثاليات قوي ومتمصلحات قوي وفي الجامعه ماشوف غير الكلام عن الفلوس مش بالتعميم لكنهن مش غير عن باقي النساء في دولهن الراس ماليه يكون المجتمع على مستوى معينه والسعيده اللي تجيها فرصة غني ماتفوت .. الكلام عن مجتمعات زينا فيها مليارديرات واغنياء ومتوسطي دخل وفقرا*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماهو ده العادي الراجل يكون غني وكمان ملك الاردن متزوج بنت عاديه مهندسه
> سؤال انجل هو هل ينفع زوجه تكون اغنى من رجل مش عن اسس اختيار الزوج


 

*يا ستي ...فكتوريا ولية عهد السويد تزوجت من شخص قروي فقير كان مدرب رياضة! وما العيـــــــــــب في هذا!*

*القاعدة تقول: الغنى والفقر لا علاقة له بالزواج الناجح "إن" لم يكن ضمن اولويات الرجل او المرأة.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى نبدأها بكاظم و نكمل بنزار كدة حرام الموضوع مش هيستحمل *


 

*بدأناه: بعسر الحال، فقر الحال...*
*وختمناه: أبيع من اجلك الدنيا وما فيها*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *نسيت اضيف شئ نساني الموت ان شاء الله*
> 
> *الغربيه بتهتم قوي وماديات قوي و مدعيات مثاليات قوي ومتمصلحات قوي وفي الجامعه ماشوف غير الكلام عن الفلوس مش بالتعميم لكنهن مش غير عن باقي النساء في دولهن الراس ماليه يكون المجتمع على مستوى معينه والسعيده اللي تجيها فرصة غني ماتفوت .. الكلام عن مجتمعات زينا فيها مليارديرات واغنياء ومتوسطي دخل وفقرا*


 

*أكيد ماديات شيء.....والحب والعلاقة وتقرير الزواج شيء أخر...معطيات تجعل الانسان يتغير 360 درجة!*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هو حد قال انه عيب ده احنا نتكلم عن واقع مجتمعات مش ان الزواج الغنيه من فقير عيب لان ده مش عيب او حرام


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو حد قال انه عيب ده احنا نتكلم عن واقع مجتمعات مش ان الزواج الغنيه من فقير عيب لان ده مش عيب او حرام


 

*بالـتأكيد لا عيب...ولا حرام....ما احاول قوله هو: اذا كان الغنى يجعل من المرأة أميرة، فبزواجها من فقير ستجعله اميراً ....واذا كان الغنى يجعل من الرجل اميراً، فبزواجه من فقيرة سيجعل منها أميرة.*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			كيد ماديات شيء.....والحب والعلاقة وتقرير الزواج شيء أخر...معطيات تجعل الانسان يتغير 360 درجة!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في الاول وفي الاخر مانصدر حكم بالتعميم ولكن حط في بالك فادي مافيش وحده حتقولك انا تزوجته عشانه غني.. ادعاء المثاليه عندهن  اسهل مشتركين في الافكار والمواقف ومن ذا الكلام .. *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *في الاول وفي الاخر مانصدر حكم بالتعميم ولكن حط في بالك فادي مافيش وحده حتقولك انا تزوجته عشانه غني.. ادعاء المثاليه عندهن  اسهل مشتركين في الافكار والمواقف ومن ذا الكلام .. *


 

*ابداً .....اول ما تسأليها ليش تزوجتي فلان:*

*He is Nice and Cute - He is Gentleman - and furthermore, he is Rich*

*بدون اي خوف!*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايوه لازم كم صفه من غير ترتيب ابقى جرب تسال كويس تعلم مني التحجير لهم ههههه
يعني التحقيق بالمصري

*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ايوه لازم كم صفه من غير ترتيب ابقى جرب تسال كويس تعلم مني التحجير لهم ههههه*
> *يعني التحقيق بالمصري*


 

*بس لاحظي ...اخر صفة ....بعد عدة صفات...اي انها ليست اولوية...انا قلت: ان لم يكن الغنى والفقر "أولوية" في مشروع زواج...فبالتالي لن يكون مشكلة مستقبلية....*

*هذا رايي المتواضع!*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*وانا متفقه معاك في الراي ده بذات...بس السؤال هو هل حد يستحمل يعيش في مستوى مو مستواه؟ مش حكاية  زواح من غني او غنيه وبس.. لو تلاحط في مجتمعاتنا العقد كثيره البنت حتى لو استحمتله احتمال هو يطلع معقد والعكس صحيح هناك عارفين انا وانت الغطاء *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وانا متفقه معاك في الراي ده بذات...بس السؤال هو هل حد يستحمل يعيش في مستوى مو مستواه؟ مش حكاية  زواح من غني او غنيه وبس.. لو تلاحط في مجتمعاتنا العقد كثيره البنت حتى لو استحمتله احتمال هو يطلع معقد والعكس صحيح هناك عارفين انا وانت الغطاء *


 

*لابد من احتمالات نجاح ...ولابد من احتمالات فشل....قد يكون غير غني ...لكنه مثقف وفاهم ويستطيع ان يؤسس عائلة على اسس صحيحة. والعكس صحيح .....المسألة نسبية تعتمد على طبيعة الشخصيات (الرجل والمرأة).*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*كفايه علي كده ومن الاول والاخر انت الصح وش عليك مني *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *كفايه علي كده ومن الاول والاخر انت الصح وش عليك مني *


 

*بس الاعتراف سيد الادلة: كنت "غنية" يا هيفاء بمشاركاتك!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أكتوبر 2012)

لا انصح اى بنت تخد شاب فقير لان الفقر صعب جدا ومؤلم  وفيه حرمان كبير من الضروريات لا تنخدعى باسم الحب
ولا افضل شاب غنى جدا سوف يكون مرفه زيادة عن اللازوم
خذى شاب متوسط الحال  متدين


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*طيب يعنى آلشآب آلفقير دآ يروح يموت نفسه*


مش بقول يقضوهآ رومآنسية وعش آلعصفورة يكفيهم
فيه فعلاً حآلآت بيكون آلفآرق آلمآدى كبير وطريقة حيآة آلبنت مرفهة لدرجة لآ يمكن معآهآ يستحملوآ بعض

لكن* أكيد فيه حآلآت تآنية يقدروآ يتأقلموآ فيهآ*
خصوصاً لو هو إنسآن طموح و" *غنى* " بفكرهـ ومجهودهـ
ليه هى مش تؤمن بيه وبقدرآتهـ وتقف جنبه
ليه مآتحولش تتنآزل "* بحدود *" عن رفآهيآت تقدر تستغنى عنهآ
قدآم حيآة نآجحة مع إنسآن كل مشكلتهـ إنه فقير

*وليه بنآخد آلطريق آلسهل ونحكم عليه بآلفشل وخلآص*



 


*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *طيب يعنى آلشآب آلفقير دآ يروح يموت نفسه*
> 
> ...



بلاش أسلوب الرومانسية دا
الفقير ياخد اللى زيه 

ممكن فعلا ناس يكون الفرق المادى بينهم كبير و يعيشوا مع بعض زى الفل
لكن ديه حالات نادرة

و ممكن كمان يكون طمعان فيها و فى الورث اللى ح تاخده بعد عمر طويل 
أو على الاقل هو واثق إن أهلها مش ح يسيبوها فى الهم دا و ح يدوها المعونة كل شوية 
و طبعا هو كدة متنغنغ:smil15:

و النوع دا من العرسان بيقلب 180 درجة لو المعونة إتقطعت لأى سبب

الخلاصة : لازم العريس يبقى مناسب .......عشان تتفادى المواقف السيئة قدر الامكان


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

هى معادله صعبه
ممكن غنى وغير ملتزم اخلاقيا ولا كنسيا
وممكن فقير وسلوكه طيب
لكن المشكله ليست فى الفقر والغنى
المشكله فى الذى ترتاح له نفسى


----------



## Strident (30 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي: انا متأكد انك سمعت وصف Gold-digger هناك...


بس لو هنتكلم عن الغرب مهم ناخد في الاعتبار اختﻻف مفهوم الزواج اصﻻً...

هم ممكن ببساطة يكونوا Boyfriend\Girlgriend

ساعتها الفرق المادي مش مهم لانه مش تأسيس عائلة...


لو هنتكلم بقى على زواج، من المفهوم المسيحي (التزام + مسئولية وكده)

فساعتها فعﻻً نقدر نشوف انه مش اولوية كبيرة...

بس برضو...مفهوم الفقر هنا من هناك يفرق...

يعني هناك مش هيباتوا في يوم مش ﻻقيين ياكلوا يعني....حرمان دي بالنسبة لها يعني بيت اصغر...ومفيش فسحة في الweekend

انما في مصر ممكن الفقر يوصل انهم مش ﻻقيين ياكلوا فعﻻً...

سؤال الفقير يعمل ايه...معنديش اجابة له بصراحة....يمكن ياخد فقيرة زيه...عشان ما تطلعش عينيه....بس وﻻدهم بقى ذنبهم ايه؟

في نظرة غير مسيحية....ممكن حد يقول البقاء للاصلح....وكده يقل الفقر....بس دي كده هتبقى indirect eugenics...

والاهم...انه لو الفقرا اختفوا لاننا سبناهم ينقرضوا....اللي النهاردة middle class هيبقى هو الفقير بكرة...


الحل الوحيد هو في القناعة....سواء من البنت او الولد....وده حل مثالي وماحدش يسألني لو معرفناش نحققه هيحصل ايه...ساعتها البشرية تدفع تمن انانيتها بقى


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بلاش أسلوب الرومانسية دا
> الفقير ياخد اللى زيه
> 
> ممكن فعلا ناس يكون الفرق المادى بينهم كبير و يعيشوا مع بعض زى الفل
> ...


*مش رومآنسية يآ إرينى بآلعكس **دى وآقعية*

آلوآقع بيقول إن زى مآ فيه إللى ممكن يستغلهآ .. أو يعيشهآ تعيسة
فيه أكيد إللى عندهـ قدرة يطور نفسه 
مش كل إللى إتولد فقير لآزم يموت فقير يعنى

وأنآ بتكلم فعلاً على آلشخص آلمنآسب .. آلطموح آلمجتهد .. إللى آلفرق بينه وبينهآ مش مهول 
أو هيعيشهآ تحت خط آلفقر
ولآ ينقصه ( *مع إنه مش نقصآن أبداً* ) غير فقرهـ


ثم إن بيبقى غنى وبيستغلهآ بردو
وآلتعآسة مفهومهآ وآسع .. مش مآديآت وبس
وكتير بيكونوآ منآسبين فى كل شئ ومش بينجحوآ

كل دى إحتمآلآت 
يبقى كل حآلة مستقلة وليهآ ظروفهآ و*مآينفعش نعمم كدآ ونستسهل آلحكم *

 


*.،*​​


----------



## نغم (30 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعا انا اتفق مع رأي الاغلبية اللي هو العلاقة صعب تستمر لو كان في فرق مادي كبير والاحسن الواحد يكون واقعي لكن كذلك ممكن نرى الموضوع من ناحية اخرى وكذلك هيبقي الواحد واقعي فلا داعي للتحليق بكل الاحوال 
انا حاولت اشوف الموضوع من طرف الشاب الفقير ياترى ايه رد فعله لما يعرف انه مسبقا وقبل ان يحب او حتي يفكر ببنت فهو مستبعد من قائمة البنات اللي في مستوى مادي من متوسط وفما فوق  ايه ذنبه انه تولد فقير وانه يكافح دايما لتحقيق اهدافه انه هو كذلك عنده احلام وطموحات ويحاول دايما يقهر صعوباته لكن ظروفه كمصارع له انا لااعني ابدا انه بنت ترتبط من شاب فقير فقط من باب الشفقة والانسانية لكن الفقر والغني كلها حالات تروح وتجي ممكن الفقير بعد زواجه تتغير حياته ويتحسن مستواه المادي وممكن الغني بعد زواجه تسئ ظروفه المادية لو البنت مننا تقدم لها شاب يرضيها ويتناسب معها من جميع النواحي لكن مستواه المادي ضعيف اكيد رد الاغلبية هيرفض لكن ايه رد البنت لو عرفت انه هو بعد الزواج هتتغير ظروفه ؟هتقبله ولا هترفضه ؟
وايه رد فعل البنت اللي متقدم لها شاب متوافق معها في جميع النواحي وكذلك مستواه االمادي مساوي لها وقد يكون اعلي اكيد اتوقع الاغلبية هيوافق علي اساس انه مفيش اي معوقات ومشاكل لكن هي نفس البنت اللي وافقت علي هذا الشاب هل هتوافق لو عرفت انه بعد الزواج هيمروا بضيقات هتخسره امواله ويصبح مستواه اقل مما هي اعتادته؟؟
طبعا انا لااتكلم عن الفقر والغني كلعبة سحر  ولااقصد بغمضة عين هيتحول الفقير لغني والغني لفقير لكن انا بتكلم من واقع علاقات زواج شفتها امامي ناس ابتداؤا من تحت الصفر وعلي حساباتنا البشرية كان المفروض يبقوا تحت الصفر لكن مع مرور السنين تحسن المستوي المادي ليصبح الان ممتاز وكذلك شفت العكس ازواج ابتداؤ بانطلاقة مزدهرة ماديا لفترة وبعدها بدا التنازل ترديجا 
انا بحاول كبنت معرضة لاختيار الفقير والغني  بقدر الامكان ابعد عن التمحور حول ذاتي الانا اللي تطلب دايما اشياء بعيدة عن الهدف الصح واعتقد انه  كل فتاة الاجدر بها ان تقيم الشاب تقيم انساني اخلاقي وروحاني لان هذا ما سيبقي معها سواء في الفقر او الغني  ليس بمقدرتي واعترف انه يصعب ان اعيش بمستوي اقل مما انا عليه ولكن كذلك لاارضي ابدا ان اقيم العريس علي المستوى المادي من الاولويات  فين راحت المشاعر والقيم والاخلاق الانسانية هل ممكن ارمي كل هذه الميزات في شخص فقط لانه فقير هل ماديات الارض بقت لهذا الحد توثر فينا  طيب وكم شاب فقير دخل الموضوع وقراه وخرج من سكات  واي مشاعر انتابته ؟؟الله يعلم


----------



## Strident (30 أكتوبر 2012)

نغم قال:


> طبعا انا اتفق مع رأي الاغلبية اللي هو العلاقة صعب تستمر لو كان في فرق مادي كبير والاحسن الواحد يكون واقعي لكن كذلك ممكن نرى الموضوع من ناحية اخرى وكذلك هيبقي الواحد واقعي فلا داعي للتحليق بكل الاحوال
> انا حاولت اشوف الموضوع من طرف الشاب الفقير ياترى ايه رد فعله لما يعرف انه مسبقا وقبل ان يحب او حتي يفكر ببنت فهو مستبعد من قائمة البنات اللي في مستوى مادي من متوسط وفما فوق  ايه ذنبه انه تولد فقير وانه يكافح دايما لتحقيق اهدافه انه هو كذلك عنده احلام وطموحات ويحاول دايما يقهر صعوباته لكن ظروفه كمصارع له انا لااعني ابدا انه بنت ترتبط من شاب فقير فقط من باب الشفقة والانسانية لكن الفقر والغني كلها حالات تروح وتجي ممكن الفقير بعد زواجه تتغير حياته ويتحسن مستواه المادي وممكن الغني بعد زواجه تسئ ظروفه المادية لو البنت مننا تقدم لها شاب يرضيها ويتناسب معها من جميع النواحي لكن مستواه المادي ضعيف اكيد رد الاغلبية هيرفض لكن ايه رد البنت لو عرفت انه هو بعد الزواج هتتغير ظروفه ؟هتقبله ولا هترفضه ؟
> وايه رد فعل البنت اللي متقدم لها شاب متوافق معها في جميع النواحي وكذلك مستواه االمادي مساوي لها وقد يكون اعلي اكيد اتوقع الاغلبية هيوافق علي اساس انه مفيش اي معوقات ومشاكل لكن هي نفس البنت اللي وافقت علي هذا الشاب هل هتوافق لو عرفت انه بعد الزواج هيمروا بضيقات هتخسره امواله ويصبح مستواه اقل مما هي اعتادته؟؟
> طبعا انا لااتكلم عن الفقر والغني كلعبة سحر  ولااقصد بغمضة عين هيتحول الفقير لغني والغني لفقير لكن انا بتكلم من واقع علاقات زواج شفتها امامي ناس ابتداؤا من تحت الصفر وعلي حساباتنا البشرية كان المفروض يبقوا تحت الصفر لكن مع مرور السنين تحسن المستوي المادي ليصبح الان ممتاز وكذلك شفت العكس ازواج ابتداؤ بانطلاقة مزدهرة ماديا لفترة وبعدها بدا التنازل ترديجا
> انا بحاول كبنت معرضة لاختيار الفقير والغني  بقدر الامكان ابعد عن التمحور حول ذاتي الانا اللي تطلب دايما اشياء بعيدة عن الهدف الصح واعتقد انه  كل فتاة الاجدر بها ان تقيم الشاب تقيم انساني اخلاقي وروحاني لان هذا ما سيبقي معها سواء في الفقر او الغني  ليس بمقدرتي واعترف انه يصعب ان اعيش بمستوي اقل مما انا عليه ولكن كذلك لاارضي ابدا ان اقيم العريس علي المستوى المادي من الاولويات  فين راحت المشاعر والقيم والاخلاق الانسانية هل ممكن ارمي كل هذه الميزات في شخص فقط لانه فقير هل ماديات الارض بقت لهذا الحد توثر فينا  طيب وكم شاب فقير دخل الموضوع وقراه وخرج من سكات  واي مشاعر انتابته ؟؟الله يعلم



عشان كده، حتى لو انا مش فقير اوي....لكن يظل مهم عندي ان الجواز يكون عن حب ﻻ يهتز....وإﻻ فماذا سيحدث عند اول صعوبة؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *مش رومآنسية يآ إرينى بآلعكس **دى وآقعية*
> 
> آلوآقع بيقول إن زى مآ فيه إللى ممكن يستغلهآ .. أو يعيشهآ تعيسة
> فيه أكيد إللى عندهـ قدرة يطور نفسه
> ...



واقعية !!!!!

إين الواقع يا وردة ؟؟؟

بصى ح أفهمك حاجة كدة بالبلدى .....لما تيجى البنت بتتجوز مش بتفكر إيه اللى ممكن يحصل بعد سنة أو أكتر
لما الاستاذة تبقى حامل .....ح تتابع عن دكتور فى عيادة و لا فى رعاية الامومة و الطفولة
يعنى لما تيجى ميعاد الولادة..............ح تولد فى مستشفى خاصة و لا حكومة
و لما ح تخرمى أُذن البت .........ح تجيبى حلق ذهب و لا ح تدخلى فتلة 
و لما تيجى لختان الواد ...........ح يبقى عند الدكتور و لا حلاق الصحة
و لما تيجى تدخلى الواد أو البت مدرسة .........ح يدخلوا مدرسة إنترناشونال و لا خاصة و لا حكومة
و لما و لما و لما ........................و بعدين فى الاخر تقولى لى طموح 
:a82:

و بعدين يا ستى اللى إتولد فقير و عاش فقير شاف الحياة بأسلوب غير أسلوبك
طول عمره بيضرب و ينضرب
شاف أيام سودة كتير إنتى يمكن ما تسمعيش عنها
ح تتفاهموا إزاى ....:dntknw:


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> واقعية !!!!!
> 
> إين الواقع يا وردة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


يآ إيرينى مش مختلفة معآكى فى صعوبة آلموضوع
ولو لآحظتى ردى إللى فآت قولت فيه إن مآينفعش يكون آلفرق بينهم مهول أو ينزلهآ من مستوآهآ لتحت خط آلفقر

(((* فقير .... لكن مش فقر مدقع* )))

لكن على رأى نغم
إحنآ إيه ضمنآ إن آلعريس آلغنى ظروفه مش هتتغير
هى فيه حآجة مضمونة أصلاً


بس بختلف معآكى فى آلجزء آلتآنى من كلآمكـ
مش معنى إنه مر بتجآرب صعبة إن دآ يخليه جآى من كوكب تآنى وصعب نتفآهم معآهـ
*آلرقى* .. مش بآلمستوى آلمآدى
آلرقى فكر وأخلآق وتصرفآت
ويمكن كمآن آلتجآرب إللى مر بيهآ دى تثقله أفضل بكتير من غيرهـ
آلمهم مآتكونش أثرت على سلوكه وفكرهـ بشكل سلبى

( *وهنآ هنرجع لكونه منآسب أسآساً على كل آلمستويآت آلتآنية ومنهآ آلفكرى* )

 


*.،*​
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			هل ممكن ارمي كل هذه الميزات في شخص فقط لانه فقير هل ماديات ا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تتزوجه يا نغم بس ما تطلع عين امه بعد الزواج نحن نقول لازم تكون مستعده لفكرة التضحيه عشانه وفكرة عدم اخذ مصروف من اهلها عشان ما تجرح كرامته تكون من اهل الله ينجح تكون متعلق قلبها في مستوى اعلى من مستوى زوجها تخسره وهذا هو الواقع
ا






			لارض بقت لهذا الحد توثر فينا طيب وكم شاب فقير دخل الموضوع وقراه وخرج من سكات واي مشاعر انتابته ؟؟الله يعلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ها الكلام من واقع المجتمعات مش مستني يقرا الموضوع بدليل ان زيجات الغنيه من فقير مش منتشره وهو لو في الواقع تقدم لبنت غنيه بيسمع ذا الكلام لان الرجل هو المسؤل عن طلب زواج ويتصرف ويتحرك على حسب امكانياته*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> يآ إيرينى مش مختلفة معآكى فى صعوبة آلموضوع
> ولو لآحظتى ردى إللى فآت قولت فيه إن مآينفعش يكون آلفرق بينهم مهول أو ينزلهآ من مستوآهآ لتحت خط آلفقر
> 
> (((* فقير .... لكن مش فقر مدقع* )))
> ...



إيه اللى جاب سيرة الرقى دلوقتى ؟

و ياريت توضحى ..........يعنى إيه فقير مش مدقع ؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*احب اقول لناس في بالي ان ذا مش راي هيفاء ذا راي المجتمع وانا اتكلم عن الواقع مجتمعات مو عن اراءنا الشخصيه ! قلت ان البنت لازم تكون مستعده لتقبل وضع زوجها ولازم ماتحرجه بكثرة اخذ الاموال من اهلها ولازم تكون قنوعه والحب او حبها لزوجها يعمي قلبها عن الماده ولازم تكون مؤمنه فعلا ان لقمه هنيه تكفي ميه مثل مايقولون هو انا قلت شئ من عندي؟ سبحان الله نكرر كلامنا الف مره عسانا ننفهم ومايتحلل كلامنا غلط ونطلع نحن الاشرار الماديين وغيرنا الاخيار!*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ابنائى اعزائى فلذات اكبادى :t33::t33:
انا عارفه ان فكرة رفض الجواز من شخص فقير اوى ديه ليها سمعة سيئة وممكن تبين ان الانسانة ديه شخصية مادية جدا وانسانة مش كويسة 
وطبعا اللى دعم الفكر ده هو الافلام العربى الرومانسية بتاعت ماجدة وعمو عزيز :t33: وليلى مراد اللى كانت بتحب البواب وحاجات غريبة كده مش فاكراها ومش عايزة افتكرها:t33::t33: 
بس تعالوا شوية لارض الواقع هتلاقوه صعب , صعب انك تعيشى تحسبى كل يوم هتاكلوا ايه وتشربوا ايه والمرتب هيكفى لاخر الشهر ولا لا وانتى عمرك ماعشتى قبل كده تحسبيها 
صعب انك لما يكون عندك اولاد تبقى مش عارفه تجبلهم اللى كنتى انتى نفسك بتستمتعى بيه فى طفولتك في بيت ماما وبابا 

صعب انك تدخلى ابنك او بنتك مدارس انتى مش راضية عنها 

ده غير ان هو شخصيا ممكن من ضغط الحياة واحساسه ان مش قادر يوفرلك احتياجاتك وحاسس انه معيشك اقل ما انتى كنتى عايشة ده ممكن يخليه شخص عنيف حتى لو انتى متكلمتيش او اشتكيتى لان اصعب احساس على الراجل انه يحس انه عاجز خصوصا قدام الناس اللى هو مسئول عنها 

الاحسن ان كل انسانة تتربط بشخص مقارب ليها على كافة المستويات حتى المستوى المادى علشان متتعبش 
وده مش معناه ان الفقير يروح يدفن نفسه انما معناه ان كل واحد يرتبط باللى يناسبه علشان هما الاتنين مش يتعبو 

الموضوع كبير ومش بس الحب اللى بيخلى الحياة تستمر وان كان مهم بس فيه حاجات تانية مهمه بردو


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ده  غير ان هو شخصيا مكن من ضغط الحياة واحساسه ان مش قادر يوفرلك احتياجاتك  وحاسس انه معيشك اقل ما انتى كنتى عايشة ده ممكن يخليه شخص عنيف حتى لو  انتى متكلمتيش او اشتكيتى لان اصعب احساس على الراجل انه يحس انه عاجز  خصوصا قدام الناس اللى هو مسئول عنها عجبونى جدا الجملتين دول 
فعلا هو هيحس بالنقص وانه ماثر معاكى وده هيديه شعور 
انه عاجز ودى اكتر حاجة بتوجع الرجل 
انه يحس انه قليل فى عين مراته 
وان بيته محتاج حاجة وهو مش قادر يلبى الطلبات دى 
هو ده الواقع اللى لازم نعيشه ونصدقه 
والا نبقى بنحلم وعايشين احلام ورديه 
ملهاش اى علاقة بالواقع المرير اللى هنعيشه ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بس تعالوا شوية لارض الواقع هتلاقوه صعب , صعب انك تعيشى تحسبى كل يوم هتاكلوا ايه وتشربوا ايه والمرتب هيكفى لاخر الشهر ولا لا وانتى عمرك ماعشتى قبل كده تحسبيها
> صعب انك لما يكون عندك اولاد تبقى مش عارفه تجبلهم اللى كنتى انتى نفسك بتستمتعى بيه فى طفولتك في بيت ماما وبابا


 

*ابقى أصر اصراراً ....على ان الذي تتكلمين عنه هو واقع جهة معينة من الكرة الارضية، واقع الطعام والشراب، هذا الشيء لا يتم التفكير به في الغرب....الغرب وصل الى مرحلة لا يعتبر الطعام او الشراب من الامور الهدامة للعلاقات الزوجية...في الغرب، عندما يولد الطفل هناك منظمات مسؤولة عن تقديم اجمل وانظف الالعاب بالاضافة للتجهيزات الاخرى...أبسط عامل هنا يمتلك سيارة، وابسط عامل هنا قادر على دفع تكاليف الحياة (بحدودها)، وابسط عامل هنا يمكنه السفر والاستجمام والراحة، وابسط عامل هنا لا يدفع اي شيء مقابل الصحة لانها "ممنوحة" من قبل الدولة....كل هذا لا يدخل ضمن محسوبيات اختيار شريك الحياة.... (الغنى والفقر) هو مسألة لا تعد اساسية بعد الان....وبنفس المنطق، المرأة هنا لا تهتم doesn't care اذا تطلقت من زوجها ام لا، اذا صرف عليها ام لا....لانها ستجد دولة حاضنة وحامية لها.....وهذا يختلف اختلافاً جذرياً عن المفاهيم في البلاد العربية ...لذلك فمن يفتح عينه على الغرب، سيجد ان الحياة الزوجية ليس حياة غنى او فقر، بل حياة انسجام وتطور وأمكانية نجاح مفتوحة. *

*واعود لاكرر اني الحت تلحُ أصراراً ...:dance:*


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شرعا لايجوز
الجواز
اصلاة حراااااااام


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إيه اللى جاب سيرة الرقى دلوقتى ؟
> 
> و ياريت توضحى ..........يعنى إيه فقير مش مدقع ؟؟


آلرقى كآن رد على بيضرب وينضرب
أو آلصرآعآت إللى عآشهآ وممكن تأثر على *طريقة تفآهمهم* 


*آلفقر درجآت إيرينى* .. ومش كل فقير هيعجز عن تعليم أولآدهـ بشكل كويس *(* حتى لو فى مدآرس حكومية *)*
أو إنه ينيمهم متعشيين* (* حتى لو أكل بسيط مش لآزم يكون بآتيه وسآليزون *)*
أو يجيب لبنته حلق لمآ تتخرم ودنهآ *(* صينى حتى مش دهب *)*
أو يوديهآ لدكتور تتآبع وتولد عندهـ *(* دكتور بسيط مش لآزم إخصآئى ورئيس قسم *)*

ممكن يعجز عن بعض إحتيآجآتهم .. لكن مش لآزم كلهآ أو حتى يجيبلهآ *"* بدآيل *"*
آلموضوع مش بسيط .... ومش أى بنت هتتأقلم معآهـ
*لكن كلنآ حيآتنآ فيهآ صعوبآت بإختلآف أنوآعهآ*


​


Angel.Eyes قال:


> ابنائى اعزائى فلذات اكبادى :t33::t33:
> انا عارفه ان فكرة رفض الجواز من شخص فقير اوى ديه ليها سمعة سيئة وممكن تبين ان الانسانة ديه شخصية مادية جدا وانسانة مش كويسة
> وطبعا اللى دعم الفكر ده هو الافلام العربى الرومانسية بتاعت ماجدة وعمو عزيز :t33: وليلى مراد اللى كانت بتحب البواب وحاجات غريبة كده مش فاكراها ومش عايزة افتكرها:t33::t33:
> بس تعالوا شوية لارض الواقع هتلاقوه صعب , صعب انك تعيشى تحسبى كل يوم هتاكلوا ايه وتشربوا ايه والمرتب هيكفى لاخر الشهر ولا لا وانتى عمرك ماعشتى قبل كده تحسبيها
> ...



مش مختلفة يآ آنجل إن آلإحسن يكون منآسب على كل آلمستويآت
بس بردو مفيش حد كآمل .. ولو وصلت إن بنت ((* تحب وتقتنع *)) بإنسآن مستوآهـ آلمآدى أقل
يبقى لآزم تعيد نظر وتقيم آلموضوع .. آلإنسآن مش كل يوم بيحب ويقتنع بجد

وآلموضوع مش مجرد رومآنسية وإنطبآعآت أفلآم سآذجة
*نحآول نحط نفسنآ مكآن آلإنسآن آلفقير دآ*
إللى مرفوض رفض مسبق لمجرد إن *"* فقر آلحآل مأسآته *"* 

ونحآول نفكر هو إجتهد قد أيه علشآن يحسن من نفسه ووصل بيهآ لفين
نصدق طموحه وإيجآبيته - مآ دآم يستآهل آلتصديق - مش نكتفى بآلتصفيق ليهم من بعيد
ولمآ نُختبر بجد فيهم ننفى كل دآ ونهدم سعيهم للنجآح


ولو هنتكلم عن آلأولآد إللى مش هيعيشوآ فى نفس مستوى آلأم
فآلبنت نفسهآ وهى فى بيت بآبآهآ هل بتحقق كل رغآبآتهآ ..؟
 أو بوجه عآم لو رغبه ليهآ فى آلحيآة مآتحققتش .. مآدية كآنت أو غير مآدية
مفروض تعمل أيه ..؟
هو فيه حد فى حيآته كل رغبآته بتتلبى ..؟؟

زى مآ أتفضل جونى وقآل " *آلقنآعة* " هى مفتآح آلمشكلة
ولو مش موجودهـ ... هتتعب بأى حآل


ولو هنتكلم بوآقعية أكبر
آلحآل بيقول إن مستوآنآ آلإقتصآدى تدنى بوجه عآم .. *آلبطآلة وآلفقروتأخر سن آلزوآج  هم وآقع بلدنآ*

وآلشريحة آلأكبر من آلشبآب بينطبق عليهم لسآن حآل أغنية كآظم
فتفتكروآ أيه آلحل ..؟؟؟؟؟؟



وأسفة جداً عآرفة إنى رغيت كتير *^_^*
بس فى آلنهآية دى قنآعآت وكل شخص بيحسبهآ من منظورهـ :flowers::flowers:



*.،*


​


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> زى مآ أتفضل جونى وقآل " *آلقنآعة* " هى مفتآح آلمشكلة
> ولو مش موجودهـ ... هتتعب بأى حآل
> 
> ...
> ...





شكراً يا سيكرت  على اهتمامك بكﻻمي....بس خليني بس اقول، عشان اللي هيقراها مختصرة كده مش هيفهم قصدي مظبوط...

ارجو بس الناس تقرا كﻻمي فوق، لانه كان بيتكلم من وجهة نظر شاملة (Comprehensive)...
والقناعة تشمل ايضاً عدم جشع الاغنياء ومساعدة الفقراء....عشان تفهموا قصدي، هاكتب اهم الاجزاء تاني:



johnnie قال:


> (...)
> سؤال الفقير يعمل ايه...معنديش اجابة له بصراحة....يمكن ياخد فقيرة زيه...عشان ما تطلعش عينيه....بس وﻻدهم بقى ذنبهم ايه؟
> 
> في نظرة غير مسيحية....ممكن حد يقول البقاء للاصلح....وكده يقل الفقر....بس دي كده هتبقى indirect eugenics...
> ...


----------



## نغم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ابقى أصر اصراراً ....على ان الذي تتكلمين عنه هو واقع جهة معينة من الكرة الارضية، واقع الطعام والشراب، هذا الشيء لا يتم التفكير به في الغرب....الغرب وصل الى مرحلة لا يعتبر الطعام او الشراب من الامور الهدامة للعلاقات الزوجية...في الغرب، عندما يولد الطفل هناك منظمات مسؤولة عن تقديم اجمل وانظف الالعاب بالاضافة للتجهيزات الاخرى...أبسط عامل هنا يمتلك سيارة، وابسط عامل هنا قادر على دفع تكاليف الحياة (بحدودها)، وابسط عامل هنا يمكنه السفر والاستجمام والراحة، وابسط عامل هنا لا يدفع اي شيء مقابل الصحة لانها "ممنوحة" من قبل الدولة....كل هذا لا يدخل ضمن محسوبيات اختيار شريك الحياة.... (الغنى والفقر) هو مسألة لا تعد اساسية بعد الان....وبنفس المنطق، المرأة هنا لا تهتم doesn't care اذا تطلقت من زوجها ام لا، اذا صرف عليها ام لا....لانها ستجد دولة حاضنة وحامية لها.....وهذا يختلف اختلافاً جذرياً عن المفاهيم في البلاد العربية ...لذلك فمن يفتح عينه على الغرب، سيجد ان الحياة الزوجية ليس حياة غنى او فقر، بل حياة انسجام وتطور وأمكانية نجاح مفتوحة. *
> 
> *واعود لاكرر اني الحت تلحُ أصراراً ...:dance:*


*طبعا اخر سطرين ماقبل الاخر كلام في الصميم لان هذا هو جوهر الزواج لكن طبيعي ان تجد مجتمعاتنا العربية منخرطة في الماديات لانها اصبحت اول واخر هم لكل فرد فيها نتيجة الظروف الصعبة   فطبيعي تجد الزاوج حتي يحسب بالورقة والقلم وكم مدى الرفاهية وهل وهل وهل براي اشوف امر طبيعي حدوثه في مجتمع اصبحت ابسط احتياجات اليوم امر قهري تلبيتها فكيف تعتقد هيكون حال فرد عائش في جو كهذايفكر يرتبط  ؟كل مجتمع يصيغ  فكر الفردوالفرد كله بالطريقة اللتي تجعله يتكيف في مجتمعه والا استحالت الحياة  . *
*اساسا لو تلاحظ امر غاب في سلسة الحوار والافكار المدروسة هو ليه البنت لما تجي تتزوج تفكر بمستوي زوجها وتعتمد عليه اعتمادا كليا ؟؟ لان اساسا عاملة في حساباتها هو المسؤل الاول والاخير عن مستوى المادي للعائلة  ككل عمرك شفت بنت عربية فكرت في استقلالها المادي وهي في بيت اهلها او سعت له ؟ وبالتالي فهي متعودة دايما علي المحيط لتكوين مستواها المادي  حتي في حال لو كانت امراة عاملة .*
*الاول كانوا الاهل وبعدين الزوج بينما في الغرب البنت لما هتفكر ترتبط برجل اي كان مستواه المادي فهي تحط في حساباتها مستواها المادي كذلك مع مستواه يساوي المستوي المادي للعائلة ككل بينما هذا الفكر ملغي اساسا من فكر اي بنت عربية وانا مع كامل احترامي لكل فتاة عربية لا اقصد ابدا الاساءة لكن فقط اعرض حال فكر البنت العربية نتيجة مجتمعها ممايجعل الفقير يرفض من قائمة اي بنت .*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 أكتوبر 2012)

نغم قال:


> *طبعا اخر سطرين ماقبل الاخر كلام في الصميم لان هذا هو جوهر الزواج لكن طبيعي ان تجد مجتمعاتنا العربية منخرطة في الماديات لانها اصبحت اول واخر هم لكل فرد فيها نتيجة الظروف الصعبة   فطبيعي تجد الزاوج حتي يحسب بالورقة والقلم وكم مدى الرفاهية وهل وهل وهل براي اشوف امر طبيعي حدوثه في مجتمع اصبحت ابسط احتياجات اليوم امر قهري تلبيتها فكيف تعتقد هيكون حال فرد عائش في جو كهذايفكر يرتبط  ؟كل مجتمع يصيغ  فكر الفردوالفرد كله بالطريقة اللتي تجعله يتكيف في مجتمعه والا استحالت الحياة  . *
> *اساسا لو تلاحظ امر غاب في سلسة الحوار والافكار المدروسة هو ليه البنت لما تجي تتزوج تفكر بمستوي زوجها وتعتمد عليه اعتمادا كليا ؟؟ لان اساسا عاملة في حساباتها هو المسؤل الاول والاخير عن مستوى المادي للعائلة  ككل عمرك شفت بنت عربية فكرت في استقلالها المادي وهي في بيت اهلها او سعت له ؟ وبالتالي فهي متعودة دايما علي المحيط لتكوين مستواها المادي  حتي في حال لو كانت امراة عاملة .*
> *الاول كانوا الاهل وبعدين الزوج بينما في الغرب البنت لما هتفكر ترتبط برجل اي كان مستواه المادي فهي تحط في حساباتها مستواها المادي كذلك مع مستواه يساوي المستوي المادي للعائلة ككل بينما هذا الفكر ملغي اساسا من فكر اي بنت عربية وانا مع كامل احترامي لكل فتاة عربية لا اقصد ابدا الاساءة لكن فقط اعرض حال فكر البنت العربية نتيجة مجتمعها ممايجعل الفقير يرفض من قائمة اي بنت .*


 
*يا عيني عليكي يا بنت بلادي! أصيلة :t23:*

*بالضبط هذا ما قصدته، الاعتماد الكلي على شخص واحد في العائلة المؤسسة يعتبر "كسر ظهر" لذلك الفرد! الشراكة في الحياة لحد الممات على حلوها ومرها هو الانجع!*

*لذلك عندما يتقدم الاثنان (على الاقل في عرفنا المسيحي) - يقول لهما الكاهن: ستتحملان بعض في السراء والضراء، وفي الصحة والمرض، وفي الغنى والفقر!*

*مع التقلبات المعيشية الحالية والازمات الاقتصادية، فلنأخذ العراق نموذجاً ...ففي فترات الحصار الاقتصادي الذي كان مفروض علينا من قبل 33 دولة - فكثيرة هي تلك العوائل واولائك رجال الاعمال الذين كانوا في قمة نشاطهم الاقتصادي والمادي، وفي ليلة وضحاها أمسوا على الحديدة! لكن على الرغم من ذلك تكيفوا مع حالتهم الاقتصادية الجديدة واستطاعوا ان يجتازوا صعوباتهم بفرح بعضهم مع بعض.....وهذا من واقع الحياة وليس خيالاً ...*


----------



## نغم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يا عيني عليكي يا بنت بلادي! أصيلة :t23:*
> 
> *بالضبط هذا ما قصدته، الاعتماد الكلي على شخص واحد في العائلة المؤسسة يعتبر "كسر ظهر" لذلك الفرد! الشراكة في الحياة لحد الممات على حلوها ومرها هو الانجع!*
> 
> ...


 لو البنت فكرت في نفسها تكون فرد مستقل يحقق كيانه واهادفه بعرق جبينه كالشاب كانت عرفت حال الشباب الغني والفقير منهم اعتقد كانت المسافة هتكون اقصر للوصل لبعض وبدل ماتقارن وضعها في بيت بابا وبابا بأي مستوي معيشها وزوجها بأي مستوي معيشها كانت هتفكر انا شخصيا كفرد ناضج ومستقل كيف كنت اعيش تحت جناح اهلي لكن من عرق جبيني وكيف هعيش مع زوج بهذا مستواي المادي مع مستواه . بس لا لوم ولاعتب علي فكر ولاسلوك البنت سواء العاملة والغير عاملة لان هي نفسها لو عاشت بدولة غربية هتحس بانه كيانها لا يكتمل الا بأن تأكل بعرق جبينها كالرجل تماما


----------

